# A FreeBSD miracle.



## xmorg (Jan 10, 2010)

Well the holidays are over but this just happened today.

Several years ago I bought an Airlink101 card because it hard the "Athros" chip in it and would be supported by freebsd and it worked fine.  Then, one day I started dual booting Windows 7, (and when that happens the fam wants to use your comp hehe)and the old driver for windows was cutting in and out of wireless signal.  To keep the other users of this computer happy, I sadly had to change the the wireless pci card to DLINK. 

My only hope was that NDIS would work for me.  Sadly it did not,

"I can't recognize the INF file, maybe its unicode" -

So I was going to install uni2ascii from ports in order to convert the file but "DUH!!!!" I have no internet, right?

Press Enter...

The file downloads and compiles.

ifconfig

ath0 Ipaddress, etc.... wow!!!!  I have internet and the if_ath.ko is working perfectly on my DLINK card!!!

Wooooohooo!!!


----------

